# Does moisture in the line reduce air flow?



## TommyB (Jun 29, 2019)

Hello everybody,

I’ve recently put a new pump (42CFM) on my compressor as the old one (17CFM) was playing up and now I seem to be having massive moisture issues! So I was having issues before with keeping the pressure up to my 4” pneumatic grinder which I assume was caused by the amount of hose I had from the compressor to the grinder (roughly 40 metres of 3/8)? So I’ve now run 10m of 1/2 line from the tank to my 20m 3/8 hose reel! When I first fired it up and started using it it worked perfectly 👌 for about a half hour or so and then I noticed that it was dying down slowly before getting to the point now where I only get a good run for about 5 seconds before it drops right off. I am running a milling blade on the 4” grinder cutting aluminium and have noticed now that if I hold it off the material for a few seconds with the trigger still held it starts to launch a mist out of the end of the grinder and the grinder starts to speed back up to full revs! I have had a water trap/regulator/Oiler installed at the compressor the whole time which does catch some water but seems to be nowhere near as much as is coming out the end. I also drained the tank (200L) of any excess water that was in there.

Anyway, after my short story I’m just curious as to if water in the line would be reducing the flow of air? Or if it’s more just the tool being clogged up with the excess water because it’s under load?

And also if anyone has any more tips on reducing the moisture content? The compressor is indoors and i am in Tasmania so humidity isn’t much of an issue

Thank you in advance for any responses, Tom


----------

